# Largest British registered ship to dock in UK



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-hampshire-32707914


----------



## MikeK (Jul 3, 2007)

Shame the only British connection is to be found on the stern in the shape of a few bobs worth of ensign and a bit of paint.
Equally shameful is the fact that this hunk along with an ever growing fleet of behemoths come back from China full and take mainly empties back for refilling. Even a kid knows that the pocket money will run out eventually with constant visits to the sweet shop, I wonder what the government has up its sleeve when their pocket money starts to dry up.........Oh you say it has started to dry up already ?

MikeK (in a pessimistic mood !)


----------



## Robert Hilton (Feb 13, 2011)

Any Brits in the crew? Kerguelen is a Breton family name. Quite a few farms around here bear it, so all that's left us is six letters and the bunting.


----------



## borderreiver (Oct 11, 2008)

MikeK said:


> Shame the only British connection is to be found on the stern in the shape of a few bobs worth of ensign and a bit of paint.
> Equally shameful is the fact that this hunk along with an ever growing fleet of behemoths come back from China full and take mainly empties back for refilling. Even a kid knows that the pocket money will run out eventually with constant visits to the sweet shop, I wonder what the government has up its sleeve when their pocket money starts to dry up.........Oh you say it has started to dry up already ?
> 
> MikeK (in a pessimistic mood !)


I agree with you. I am glad I am not starting out in work now.


----------



## Dartskipper (Jan 16, 2015)

Interesting to find out why a French company would register its vessel in London. French taxes and dues having an influence?

Ref #2, most of what is sold today, even brands that were originally manufactured in the UK, now comes from the Far East. Companies now have to employ staff to plan marketing campaigns and new product launches almost 12 months ahead, and staff to travel to the manufacturers to check on product quality. Some even have established offices in China for this reason. So all those massive savings based on cheap production are gradually being eroded. Some specialist product manufacturers have started to return production to the UK or the EU to save on these hidden overheads.


----------



## Ray Mac (Sep 22, 2007)

Robert Hilton said:


> Any Brits in the crew? Kerguelen is a Breton family name. Quite a few farms around here bear it, so all that's left us is six letters and the bunting.



Unfortunately no.(Cloud)


----------



## MikeK (Jul 3, 2007)

Dartskipper said:


> Interesting to find out why a French company would register its vessel in London. French taxes and dues having an influence?
> 
> Ref #2, most of what is sold today, even brands that were originally manufactured in the UK, now comes from the Far East. Companies now have to employ staff to plan marketing campaigns and new product launches almost 12 months ahead, and staff to travel to the manufacturers to check on product quality. Some even have established offices in China for this reason. So all those massive savings based on cheap production are gradually being eroded. Some specialist product manufacturers have started to return production to the UK or the EU to save on these hidden overheads.


Thanks for that ray of hope Dartskipper. I look forward to the day that British ships with British crews etc sail from our shores filled with British manufactured goods, but I doubt I will live to see that day !

MikeK


----------



## Dartskipper (Jan 16, 2015)

MikeK said:


> Thanks for that ray of hope Dartskipper. I look forward to the day that British ships with British crews etc sail from our shores filled with British manufactured goods, but I doubt I will live to see that day !
> 
> MikeK


Me too, MikeK, 'tis a forlorn hope in our lifetime. (And I'm not retired yet! 18 months to go).

Roy.


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

For how long?I don't mean until the next bigger one comes along,but when will she be re-registered


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

Dartskipper said:


> Interesting to find out why a French company would register its vessel in London. French taxes and dues having an influence?
> 
> Ref #2, most of what is sold today, even brands that were originally manufactured in the UK, now comes from the Far East. Companies now have to employ staff to plan marketing campaigns and new product launches almost 12 months ahead, and staff to travel to the manufacturers to check on product quality. Some even have established offices in China for this reason. So all those massive savings based on cheap production are gradually being eroded. Some specialist product manufacturers have started to return production to the UK or the EU to save on these hidden overheads.


There is no doubt that having your product 'Made in China' had advantages including their full Refund system if a fault occurred during manufacture. However, there is a downside which includes other Companies in China making illegal copies of your product. I understand that Dyson are now suffering badly due to this practice?
As you are most probably aware Banks are the main men behind the building of vessels along with Government Grants and usually they have the say as to the Tax? advantages of which Ensign is worn.


----------



## Dartskipper (Jan 16, 2015)

chadburn said:


> There is no doubt that having your product 'Made in China' had advantages including their full Refund system if a fault occurred during manufacture. However, there is a downside which includes other Companies in China making illegal copies of your product. I understand that Dyson are now suffering badly due to this practice?
> As you are most probably aware Banks are the main men behind the building of vessels along with Government Grants and usually they have the say as to the Tax? advantages of which Ensign is worn.


A few years ago, a rep from Stanley Tools called on a wholesaler with samples of a new tape measure. The customer had on his desk an identical product in a different coloured case, imported from the same factory in China. The design was a Stanley copyright.

Roy.


----------

